

First Groovy cloud BPM platform - BogumilBrela
http://www.online4m.com/blog/articles/first_groovy_bpm/

======
vorg
You submitted this 16 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9034477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9034477)

